# Lots of rats looking for homes in Dawson, PA



## Houdini (Sep 17, 2012)

If anyone could help these poor babies, this lady is a really bad backyard breeder, and I took three off of her. I feel so terrible for these babies, if anyone is looking please give these guys a good home. Looks like they're housed in small aquariums with pine bedding and scarce food. 


http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pet/4454658587.html


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

As sad as this sounds, giving her money is only encouraging her "business".


----------

